# Ajouter un cercle animé dans un NSstatutbaritem



## Draco1544 (29 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour, je débute le développement avec appkit et j’aimerais savoir comme faire apparaître un cercle (que j’anime avec un timer) dans la statut bar. Je réussi sans problème avec un texte mais je ne sais absolument comme rajouter ce genre d’éléments dans un item de statut bar. 

Si jamais quelqu’un pouvait m’aider la dessus


----------

